# BADVIP, 1996 Nissan Cima



## badvip (Jan 15, 2007)

My 1996 Nissan Cima V8. *Website:* *BADVIP, 1996 Nissan Cima VIP*


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

very nice. i love vip cars.


----------

